# .338 Win Mag VS .375 H&H



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

What do you guys think is the better choice for a buffalo hunt? From what i understand the .375 carries slightly larger bullets, but does the .338 have more range than the .375 while still carrying energy?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know that I'd call it a "hunt", but I recently went with a few friends and watched them kill buffalo. A total of 4 Buffalo were shot in all. The bull that was shot took 3 solid hits from a 338 and didn't do much more than flinch. It then took a 4th slug from a 300RUM that blew the bottom of the heart off and it dropped straight down. I don't think caliber is as important as hitting it in the right spot. Just hitting a Buffalo in the "boiler room", may not be enough. You need to hit the spine, heart, or head to bring them straight down. I finished one by a head shot with a 357Mag and it died very quickly.

Now that I have experienced it, I would take my 45-70. Something with a lot of penetration and that will make a big hole. If you only have a choice of 338 or 375, I'd look for a bullet that will make a big mushroom without fragmenting or coming apart. I don't think the caliber will matter too much if you do that.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

depends on what kind of buffalo.
american buffalo(or bison) 338 would be plenty, 30-06 would be about right, or any other .30 cal because you can get very close to this animal w/out worry of losing it or charging.

water buffalo-the 338 would be fine, but maybe light. this animal is VERY tough although not nearly as tough or dangerous as cape. if your not confident in yourself for a good shot, then use the 375 or 416.

Cape buffalo- 375 is light. It can be done w/ the 375H&H but I would use a 416(rigby, rem, taylor) or 458(win, lott)

the bullets are important too, for an animal as large as a buffalo(no matter the species) I would use a good solid.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

water buffalo


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

GRUNTER HUNTER said:


> water buffalo


Oops, my bad. I was talking about American Buffalo. I know only what I have read about Water Buffalo. I'd use my 45-70 for it.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

get a good rifle in 375H&H. will work great for water buff, plus it will work more than fine for smaller animals.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

45-70 with 540 super hard cast garret hammerheads


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Grunter Hunter,
I live in Australia,I hope I can help you out.A few myths and misconceptions need to be ironed out first.
No.1 Water buffalo are bigger in every aspect than Cape buffalo.
No.2 Water buff are just as agressive as Cape buff,but not all year round.
No.3 Water buff are not as 'tough' as Cape buff is simply untrue,they are just as,if not more so,tough as Cape buff.
I'll give you a short run down of my first encounter with these creatures,I took my 338 Win Mag handloaded with 250 gr Nosler Partitions (I had been told my 375 Weatherby was not necessary)the velocity of this load ran 2750 out of my Win Model 70 with 26" barrel.I hit my buff 4 times in both shoulders(3 one side,1 the other).This buff was dead,but just didn't know it yet.It ran a total of 150 yards before it dropped.The impact of the 338 bullets did NOT phase this animal one bit,in fact,I was seriously worried I would lose this animal,becuz Ihad no more ammo in the gun!
BAD EXPERIENCE!!!!!!
I have since hunted them with my 375 Weatherby,and everything went according to plan.I use Woodleigh Weldcore protected points in 300gr and they will knock down a buff on the first shot,they generally get up and run about 50 yards(same as Cape buff)where we normally keep shooting until they stay down.
I feel that the 375 Weatherby shooting a 300gr projectile at 2800fps/5222ft/lbs is a much better prospect than a 338 shooting a 250 gr projectile at 2750/4195ft/lbs.
*MagnumManiac* 
:sniper:


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks MM, big help. The .375 H&H is looking like the better choice.


----------

